# Red Dress Manor, England/Wales borders - August 2013 Year *PIC HEAVY*



## antonymes (Aug 26, 2013)

This is my first post (be kind, please), and only my second serious exploration. Although there have been a few posts about this lovely house, I thought it worth showing my take, just to ease myself in gently.

I've only been able to find very minimal history on the place, in that it's aGrade II listed building, built around 1725, and features an octagonal lantern, now collapsed. It features in SAVE's Buildings at Risk register. Further digging showed that it has been on the market a couple of times in recent years, but due to flooding in the area, there have been no takers.

We [myself and a non-member] arrived mid-afternoon in fine weather and were greeted by a ginger cat. It was both sad and compelling walking through a family's history. Delivered everything I thought it would and more. 

Excuse the fact that it's a little pic, heavy. I got a bit carried away in the hour and a half we were there!


The house



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

The front door



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Potions



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Family photo



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Union Jack and socks



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Portrait



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Time



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

The picture



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

The front room



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

The Westminster Voluntaries



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Time for a tidy up maybe?



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Bathroom



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Moth repellent



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Decoration



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Dressing Table



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

The dress



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Through the door



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Ghosts?



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

Jug



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr

The top of the house



Red Dress Manor by antonymes, on Flickr


----------



## palmars (Aug 26, 2013)

Great set of images, really like this place, must visit soon.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice one,very nearly went back for a revisit the other day,wish I did now....


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------



## CuriosC (Aug 26, 2013)

Great pic's thanks for sharing. It is amazing how some of these places are left. Pictures, valuables, clothes. Like you say it is sad and compelling walking round someone's family history just left like that.


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great first report, love places like this


----------



## Quattre (Aug 26, 2013)

I really like your pictures! But as a sewer, I'm still waiting for someone to take pics of the INSIDE of the red dress, or at least of the label, sigh...


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 26, 2013)

Quattre said:


> I really like your pictures! But as a sewer, I'm still waiting for someone to take pics of the INSIDE of the red dress, or at least of the label, sigh...



I would not advise it. The material left me itchy, plus it's heavily stained.


DECENT PICTURES. Surprised it's still doable.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow indeed, you should be well proud of that set. 
I love the processing on the first photo!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 27, 2013)

Fab pics,
Great first report of a cracking place,
Thanks!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 27, 2013)

I love this place. I've seen a few reports on it and would like to visit it myself some day. A good posting, thanks


----------



## bguk1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats just blown my mind! Awesome!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 27, 2013)

Thatsverynice, you got some great shots there.


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow wow wow!! Shame about the itchyness of the dress, my first thought was 'I need to try that on'  love dressing up...or down..stained or not  AWESOME place and photographs


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 3, 2013)

Grand job on that , ace images to boot. we got rumbled by plod and angry farmer 20 mins in


----------



## antonymes (Sep 3, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Grand job on that , ace images to boot. we got rumbled by plod and angry farmer 20 mins in



That's a downer. I went back again a couple of days a go with no hassle. Someone else arrived as we were leaving, but not spooked this time. Ha! We're making a habit of bumping into other 'splorers.


----------



## MisterC40 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice shots with some good processing. Amazing how the bath full of water hasn't gone through the floor with how rotten they are. It was myself and another member that arrived as you were leaving.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 4, 2013)

Really nice shots there! Lovely little place this, like Mars said we only got 20 mins in here, we were gutted


----------



## vickydorrell (Sep 6, 2013)

wow this place looks amazing, I wish I knew where it was would love to visit.


----------



## antonymes (Sep 8, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Really nice shots there! Lovely little place this, like Mars said we only got 20 mins in here, we were gutted



Sshhhh... I'm sure you'll get back there. You really need time to soak this place in. I'm very tempted to go back without my camera and enjoy it on another level.


----------

